# Who needed blockbuster.apk?



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I believe awhile back in another thread someone was asking for the blockbuster apk I believe... here it is for whoever needs it.

http://db.tt/WRnKzwNj

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are all the BIONIC apps for anybody who needs them while on this topic, lol: http://www.multiupload.com/RK0R0ZB5D7


----------

